# TasteBook



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What do you make of this? My BIL sent the link to me: TasteBook Launches With Lots Of Help From CondÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] Nast


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Mezz, is the link right?

Your link says TasteBook---which I assumed had something to do with food. But the site says Tech Crunch, and it, apparently, reviews high-tech products.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Go Here for the story


----------

